# Aires near santander - after ferry docks.



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We are taking the ferry to Santander at end August.

I have located 2 Aires nearby; with 10 and 50 pitches respectively. If we are not lucky enough to disembark early are these likely to fill up quickly.

Answers from those with experience please.

Thanks.

Geoff


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

We used this one in May.
http://www.campercontact.com/en/spain/cantabria-39/cabarceno/6016/motorhome-parking-parking.aspx

We arrived about 8.30 pm having got a bit lost. There were about 8 vans there and room for lots more. It is a big parking area with few or feint markings for bays. I think the Aire was supposed to be on the smaller sloping parking area but everyone was parked on the flat area next to it.

Don't know how much more crowded it gets in high season though so others might be more help.

Grey and black waste disposal but I wouldn't recommend taking on water as the only tap I could find was directly above the black waste point!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

blondel said:


> We used this one in May.
> http://www.campercontact.com/en/spain/cantabria-39/cabarceno/6016/motorhome-parking-parking.aspx
> 
> We arrived about 8.30 pm having got a bit lost. There were about 8 vans there and room for lots more. It is a big parking area with few or feint markings for bays. I think the Aire was supposed to be on the smaller sloping parking area but everyone was parked on the flat area next to it.
> ...


Pat

Thanks. You did not say what time of year that was,

We shall not need services as we shall have used Canterbury P+R before P'mouth.

Geoff


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

We were there 5 years ago in October and only a few vans were visiting despite great weather, none were Spanish. I can't really remember but I'd guess a 30 minute drive from the port.

Kev


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Geoff we always go to Cabarceno can't fault it. You will have no problem in August getting parked up. Trust me.

Dill


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Dill said:


> Geoff we always go to Cabarceno can't fault it. You will have no problem in August getting parked up. Trust me.
> 
> Dill


That's the place we always use too - perfect, quite & by the lake with water & dump too . . .FREE !


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Pat
> 
> Thanks. You did not say what time of year that was,
> 
> ...


It was the end of May.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks to all of you who recommended Cabarceno. Great that it was unanimous - very comforting.

Looks like nice site too.

Another great result from MHF Members - 3 Cheers!

Now I am getting greedy - any other recommendations please for Aires going inland towards Pamplona and on up to the Pyrenees?

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Now I am getting greedy - any other recommendations please for Aires going inland towards Pamplona and on up to the Pyrenees?
> 
> Geoff


A quick bump for you :wink:

Vitoria Gasteiz is an urban aire, handy for visiting the city. For info the servicepoint is closed off on Wed mornings when the market is next door. If the aire is full you can overnight in the carpark that surrounds the aire no problem.

There is an aire on the outskirts of Pamplona (Berriozar) but its a fair walk into the city, you can also overnight in a carpark by the city walls but it can be a bit noisy/busy. Maybe use that for daytime and move to the aire for the night?

If you're going to the NorthEast from Pamplona there is a nice little aire at Isaba, a charming little Spanish village on the way to the French border.

From there into the Pyrennes there's an aire with spectacular views (free in summer) at Arette La Pierre Saint Martin, we parked away from the aire, theres loads of places up there to nestle in for the night.

More info, coords etc if you need them, most are on CC-Infos.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pete

Thanks for bumping and for the info.

I now have cc-infos, the Dutch campingconnect and the German ProMobil so I should be able to find them all.

For the German one I need to find out how to download and use Google Translate on the smartphone - if I can download it, what is the equivalent on a phone of right-click to bring 'Translate to English' up in the menu?,Otherwise I can tether phone to the laptop where I can do it anyway.

I feel like I am starting on a Geek's course:wink2::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

They are all on Campingcars-Infos Geoff, apart from the parking in Pamplona city which is at 42.82160 -1.64890

Can't help with the smartphone, all I've got is an aging Nokia that only makes phonecalls. :laugh:

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pete

We too were only on 2 x Nokias until we were offered a deal at £26 pm for all calls in EU + 3Gb/pm data all EU. -and a Samsung Galaxy S5 (5" screen) for £40. We are high users for both Basia's business and a lot of travelling and only extra cost is when Basia calls Sister in Turkey(non-EU) when away; at home we use Skype.

Our computer guy downloaded a satnav programme free(don't ask), so we now use that on dash, and take the laptop, which we tether to the phone as antennae, because I prefer the big screen - especially for map detail.

So we are well sorted, but of course this only works because of the incredible Polish deal we were offered - even the computer/telecon guy did not believe it at first. In retrospect I would probably happily pay twice that if we were long/full-timing. We also save from not having to pay for CC-infos etc. off-line subs.

Maybe these sort of deals will eventually become available more widely, which would be great for the MH community who travel a lot.

Anyway Pete, what have you done/will do this year?

In retrospect maybe I should have PMed all this - Oh sod it, it is my topic to go 'off-topic' on.:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> Anyway Pete, what have you done/will do this year?


We had 3 months away in Portugal exploring Barragems and the Algarve coast, returning to UK in June. Our second trip to Portugal, quite taken with it.

We have the tunnel booked for late August for a wander around France but will probably bring that forward a few weeks as we are both now getting itchy feet. That's the beauty of the tunnel, you can change your booking at no extra cost as long as there is no price increase on the crossing you change to.

Back to Blighty some time in the Autumn then thinking about Sweden and Finland for starters next year.

Its a hard life this early retirement malarkey. :smile2:

Pete


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

You can park at the Dinopolis car park at Teruel. It has the added advantage of an autogas station and supermarket next door.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Its not quite en route to Pamplona, but I would thoroughly recommend a stop in Logroño . Superb tapas, each bar with a specialty. There is a large parking under trees ( cc infos ). Also Guardia is really lovely. Great medievel town with excellent food . I could go on and on......
We will be there in September .


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

salomon said:


> Its not quite en route to Pamplona, but I would thoroughly recommend a stop in Logroño . Superb tapas, each bar with a specialty. There is a large parking under trees ( cc infos ). Also Guardia is really lovely. Great medievel town with excellent food . I could go on and on......
> We will be there in September .


Sarah

I will continue via e-mail a bit later on.

Geoff


----------

